# Change time to allow for daylight saving



## Joe Blow

If you find that the time on Aussie Stock Forums is out due to daylight saving, don't forget that you can adjust your time settings in the 'Edit Options' section of your UserCP.

You will find a setting there that allows for daylight saving.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> If you find that the time on Aussie Stock Forums is out due to daylight saving, don't forget that you can adjust your time settings in the 'Edit Options' section of your UserCP.
> 
> You will find a setting there that allows for daylight saving.




Now that daylight saving has kicked in some of you may find that the time on the forums is an hour out. All ASF members can select their own timezone and daylight saving options in their User Control Panel: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences

Just scroll down to where it says 'Date & Time Options' and select the correct options for your timezone and daylight saving situation.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Now that daylight saving has kicked in some of you may find that the time on the forums is an hour out. All ASF members can select their own timezone and daylight saving options in their User Control Panel: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences
> 
> Just scroll down to where it says 'Date & Time Options' and select the correct options for your timezone and daylight saving situation.




Just a reminder for those who have discovered that the ASF clock is an hour out after the introduction of daylight saving this year.


----------



## Joe Blow

I have just been contacted by an ASF member who let me know that the time displayed on ASF for him is still out by an hour after the end of daylight saving earlier this month.

If anyone else is experiencing this issue, please note that each ASF member controls their own time zone and DST options. If ASF is currently showing the wrong time for your time zone, please follow these instructions to correct it:

1. Go to the *General Settings* section of your *User Options* by clicking this link: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences
2. Scroll down the page to where it says *Date & Time Options*.
3. Adjust your *Time Zone* and *DST Correction Option* to the correct settings for your location.
4. Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the *Save Changes* button.


----------



## Tink

As of tomorrow Daylight Saving starts again - clocks forward an hour : )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Tink said:


> As of tomorrow Daylight Saving starts again - clocks forward an hour : )




Poor southern state schoolkids, chooks and cows.
Queensland remains on time.

gg


----------



## Tink

Daylight Saving ends today - clocks back an hour.


----------



## explod

*Re: ASF Site Performance*

Hi Joe, 

I put up a post 30 minutes ago but it says posted at 1.52pm
Now 1.35

Not of concern this end but maybe something for you. 

Cheers explod


----------



## Joe Blow

explod said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I put up a post 30 minutes ago but it says posted at 1.52pm
> Now 1.35
> 
> Not of concern this end but maybe something for you.
> 
> Cheers explod




I always seem to have trouble with daylight saving time with ASF's software. For some reason, it does not seem to differentiate between the northern and southern hemispheres and when daylight saving starts in the northern hemisphere it plays havoc with the times on ASF.

I have adjusted the local time for guests and new ASF members to AEDT. However, local times for others may now not be correct. If the ASF time is not correct for your time zone, you can adjust it by changing your DST settings in your User Control Panel.

Please follow these instructions to change your local time.



Joe Blow said:


> 1. Go to the *General Settings* section of your *User Options* by clicking this link: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences
> 2. Scroll down the page to where it says *Date & Time Options*.
> 3. Adjust your *Time Zone* and *DST Correction Option* to the correct settings for your location.
> 4. Scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the *Save Changes* button.




If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Joe Blow

I have just investigated further and it seems that North America and surrounds change to summer time on Sunday, March 8, and that seems to be what has messed with the time at ASF. Europe changes to summer time on Sunday, March 29.

http://www.timeanddate.com/time/dst/2015.html


----------

